# News- not good



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

As some of you know we had to have early medicals due to weight probs!

Well, our sw called the other day and they have decided that I need to lower my BMI.
I kinda knew it would happen but was still gutted to get the call!!

She did say that everything else was fine and that when I have lost the weight we should contact her immediatly and that she feels we will sail through the rest of the adoption process!

So thats us, delayed for now, totally gutted but trying to be positive!


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

hi, I also had a high BMI so went to the docs who put me on Reductil.  Lost over a stone using that.  Have you asked your doc for some slimming tabs?  Good luck


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

I didn't really want to go on drugs for it however I am tempted, am doing slimming world which is going well not sure it's enogh though!

Did reductil have any side effects?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I am sorry to hear that rachelbee!  

I didnt think they placed so much issue on weight like they used to ? 

I had reductil a couple of years ago and it did help me loose weight, I personally didnt have any side effects.

Might be worth asking to try it 



xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi ya,

Just to add, our SW mentioned my weight, so i started weightwatchers and light exercise (stair climber, walking dogs night and Day and bought myself Wii fit)  i have managed to loose 3 stone although i have just put a bit back on after a holiday in America for 2 weeks.

You dont have to go mad excercise wise but burning those cals more quickly has helped me and i feel so much better for it too.

Cheese


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

It's good though that you are very suitable parents and that the only thing they have said is something that you can focus on , not something that you can't change. Well done on being great in every other aspect hun and good luck with your BMI! You can do it!!!  

Kay xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sorry for the delay you are going to have to experience BUT it's just a delay, upsetting, I know BUT your SW has said you will sail through the process and then you'll be those forever parents you've wanted to be for so long.

I do think its a shame that so much "focus" is put on peoples weight, I understand why SW say these things but do BPS get told they are too over weight to have a baby........NO!!

Good luck in reducing your BMI.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys! Well I will carry on with slimming world, I walk alot (doing race for life tomorrow too!!) but will try and fit in a bit more walking etc!! Still gonna come on the board and see how you're all doing and hope to bring you some better news soon! watch this space!! xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

You already sound like an active lady, so i cant see why your weight has been brought into it and your activity level should really be taken into consideration, i was also very active and i can do more than some people who are half my weight.


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

same here! Andd have been a nanny for 13 years at 1 point looking after 2 sets of twins so 4 chilren under 4! Now looking after 2x 2yr olds!! So I know what it entails, I do it every day!! Also have a bouncy labrador who needs soooooooooo much walking!! lol


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi i allso have just been on this drug its ace i lost over a stone as well very quick i did not want to go on it but i did like clock work it help with exces water i was fine on it ...


Rachelbee said:


> I didn't really want to go on drugs for it however I am tempted, am doing slimming world which is going well not sure it's enogh though!
> 
> Did reductil have any side effects?


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies!

Well I have started the lipotrim diet, ie 3 shakes a day, and am on my 9th day it's been hell on some days and fab on others, but the thought of my future family keeps me going!
1st week loss was 12 lbs, so a fab start!! Just gotta keep it up xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Nearly a stone in a week?!  That is fabulous.  Well done.

Keep going girl, it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh thats fantastic hun, keep up the good work, you will also feel so much better!!


Great news


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

WELL DONE! Keep up the good work.

Kay xxx


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Well done    

We are really pleased for you!!!!

ShazJohn x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Rachel ..Firstly well done on the FAB first weeks weight loss why not join us on the Lipotrim part of the Belly Board you will get lots of FAB support on there  

Cat x


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Cat, didn't know there was one! I'm on my way x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

If you PM Tony he will add you to it hunny as it is a private board .. or I will request access for you.

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have requested access for you hunny ..  

Cat x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

molly2003 said:


> hi i allso have just been on this drug its ace i lost over a stone as well very quick i did not want to go on it but i did like clock work it help with exces water i was fine on it ...
> 
> 
> Rachelbee said:
> ...


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi all

Well done RachelBee for losing that weight - fantastic!!  

Just a quick query - what does your BMI have to be to adopt? I am overweight and just starting the adoption process and have PCOS so find it really hard to keep weight off!

Better start dieting now!!


----------

